# The Last Frontier Open 2019



## Loser (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TheLastFrontierOpen2019
March 30th, in Anchorage, Alaska.
Interestingly the farthest off announced comp.
This leaves Vermont and Mississippi as the only states without a past or announced comp.
This comp also doesn't have a competitor limit.
I'd love to go but lmoa alaska


----------

